# can the heat lamp burn the light canopy?



## GazzaH (Apr 28, 2012)

Im setting up my first terrrarium as was wondering if theres a risk of burning.
i have got a ceramic heat bulb in a dome with an exo terra light bracket suspending it at the back of the tank, and I have the exo terra light canopy running along the front of the terrarium. 

thing is when i turn on the heat lamp the back of the light canopy gets really hot from the heat bulb. I am able to touch the back of the canopy but still very hot none the less, i dont want to leave it on and come back to find my whole tank has melted lol.

was wondering if the exo terra light canopies are heat resistant, the guy in the reptile shop told me to set it up like this but i havent been back there yet to ask him and been around the web looking for ages cant find an answer anywhere was wondering if anyone else knows about this?

TIA


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very dangerous! Plastic is not great with heat!especially those that are mass produced in china.

Don't risk it! 

John


----------



## GazzaH (Apr 28, 2012)

hmm, any ideas how i could get around this?


----------



## Aquapet (Nov 1, 2009)

they shouldn't over heat the canopies that much as they are designed to hold bulbs like that! however if you are worried about it, it may be worth investing in a thermostat: 
aquatic reptile vivarium hydroponics
that way your canopy won't burn nor will your pet :2thumb:


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

No they aren’t! The standard canopy is designed to hold compact UV only and not heat emitting bulbs/ceramics, I have seen a couple melt when used with wrong bulbs. I know you said heat emitter wasn't actually in it but if it’s close I'd be careful . Better safe than sorry!


----------

